# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Tractor Deutz D305 + Tractor Ford Dexta

## Benj@min_Fr@ncia

Tractor Deutz D305 + Tractor Ford Dexta
Se entrega al terminal de Callao Peru - precio C&F Callao 10'000 EUR - transit time 39 days tiempo del mar
Interesados escribir a globaldeliveryconcept@gmail.com o llamar al 993 281030  
Si,
- el Tractor Deutz D305 solo - Precio C&F Callao 6000 EUR
- el Tractor Ford Dexta solo   - Precio C&F Callao 6000 EURTemas similares: Artículo: El primer tractor 100% eléctrico del mundo Ocasion aro de tractor ford Tractor Usado Vendo Tractor Fiat Usado 1380 DT Vendo Tractor Fiat Usado

----------

tineylie83

----------

